# motorcycle chain lube?



## abadfish (Nov 25, 2008)

I use a high-quality chain lube for my motorcycle. Any compelling reason why I couldn't use it on the chain of my Stumpjumper???


----------



## gap_rider (Nov 13, 2008)

abadfish said:


> I use a high-quality chain lube for my motorcycle. Any compelling reason why I couldn't use it on the chain of my Stumpjumper???


My experience was that it was really sticky and attracted a lot of dirt and grit. I think I am using Bel-Ray, works great on the MC though. I have since gone over to Pedros Syn Lube. It lubricates well but the dirt/grit is very mininimal. I ride in TN with an nice clay sand mix on the trails, and a deep kitty litter like road bed on a local rail trail. Hope that helps.


----------



## vfrrider17 (Dec 4, 2008)

I do, I do

I use pro honda chain lube on everything. It works great! Its Teflon base and never flings off like other chain waxes.

The only problem is it was kinda taken off the market last year, so honda dealerships stocked up and still sell it because of the great popularity.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Ive been known to use this DuPont Teflon spray with good results on both MC and bike chains. Its less then $5 and available at Lowes. It oes on wet, then itll dry...wont collect grit like some MC lubes and resists water...not to mention its cheap!


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

I've got a couple of leftover cans of MC lube that I use on fixer-upper bikes that have not seen oil on the chain in decades and it seems to soak in well. 
I use my wax based stuff for my "good" bikes as it is similar to bicycle lubes that have a carrier solvent that evaporates off leaving only the wax. And you can get a 12oz can for the same price as some 2-4oz bicycle ones.


----------



## ernestrome (Aug 1, 2008)

abadfish said:


> I use a high-quality chain lube for my motorcycle. Any compelling reason why I couldn't use it on the chain of my Stumpjumper???


No.

Apply generously to a clean chain and remove the excess before you ride.


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Maxima 'chain wax' is great for mountain bike chains - only problem is the funky colour.

Just make sure you dont use the 'chain guard' version - it seriously attracts gunk!

USE THIS....

http://www.maximausa.com/products/chainlubes/chainwax.asp

NOT THIS...

http://www.maximausa.com/products/chainlubes/chainguard.asp


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Dumonde Tech is great... they started with motorcycle lube products.


----------



## Interceptor1 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not really inclined to use motorcycle lube on a bike chain, from experience when I had motorcycles it is way too sticky and is designed to flow into the o-rings of the chain and then thickens up as the solvent evaporates. I use Finish Line dry teflon and is working great, I wipe the chain every couple rides with a paper towel and re-lube it as needed, has kept everything working smooth as butter. If I see the chain getting too dirty I wash it with liquid dishwasher soap and a toothbrush when I wash the bike, rinse it off with water, dry and lube. I also do this type of wash with new chains and new bikes to remove the factory cosmoline, sometimes 2-3 times is needed before it is perfectly clean.


----------



## abadfish (Nov 25, 2008)

Interceptor1 said:


> I'm not really inclined to use motorcycle lube on a bike chain, from experience when I had motorcycles it is way too sticky and is designed to flow into the o-rings of the chain and then thickens up as the solvent evaporates.


Completely off topic...I don't think you have a good understanding of motorcycle chains. Motorcycle chain lube is NOT designed to flow into the o-rings. O-rings on motorcycle chains are sealed. When you lube a motorcycle chain, you're not lubing the o-rings. You're only lubing the contacts between the chain rollers and the sprockets. If lube was penetrating to the o-rings, that means your o-rings are shot and its time to replace the chain.


----------



## Interceptor1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry I didn't explain myself better. There is factory grease sealed in by the O-rings, so the lube is designed to flow in all the exposed areas of the O-rings to keep them supple so they do not become brittle and fail leaving the joint exposed to water and dirt that can dry it up and accelerate wear and also to lubricate the contact points. The contact force between sprockets and chain in a motorcycle is a lot more than in a bike (compare 100-150 hp from an engine to barely 1/3 hp that is what a human in good condition can peak at) and that is why it also is thicker.


----------



## RichBeBe (Aug 21, 2005)

I used to use motorcycle chain lube but stopped doing it a few years back, when I realized what a horsepower thief it can be. I used to work for a motorcycle race shop and we were at the track one day when a 600supersport drag racer asked if he could use some chain lube. We had just started talking to Finish Line and has some samples on the truck and I let him use some of their bicycle lube and he used it and went out and set a national record. He started to use it before every run and swore it made a difference.
Fast forward a few months and I was doing some testing on the dyno and came to a reasonable but not 100% verified conclusion that on a non o-ring chain bicycle lube was good for about 1 to 1.5 hp on a 110 hp bike.
This makes me think that in reverse using motorcycle chain lube on a bicycle will increase the resistance in the chain and rob leg power. The differences are probably minimal but they are there.


----------



## dereknc (Oct 27, 2007)

Hmmm, that was in the back of my head while reading this thread. I use Maxima chain wax on my motorcycle and have been thinking about trying it on the mountain bike chain. It may not make a noticeable difference regarding drag but definitely something else to think about.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

IF we are talking chain wax, where the carrier solvent evaporates off, leaving the wax as a lubricant...then I don't see drag as a big (or little) deal at all. There are some MC lubes that are very sticky and I guess could make a difference in drag but they make such a mess, even on a motorcycle, that I won't use them.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I prefer ProLink (for bicycles) for my bike and ProLink (for motorcycles) for my moto. Does that help?


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

4SEVEN3 said:


> Ive been known to use this DuPont Teflon spray with good results on both MC and bike chains. Its less then $5 and available at Lowes. It oes on wet, then itll dry...wont collect grit like some MC lubes and resists water...not to mention its cheap!


I just got this last week based on what was said here. It leaves a thin amount of Teflon residue around where you spray it. It's awesome! Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

add me to the list that uses the dupont teflon spray lube on both their bicycle and motorcycle....


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

CupOfJava said:


> I just got this last week based on what was said here. It leaves a thin amount of Teflon residue around where you spray it. It's awesome! Thanks :thumbsup:


No problem.....I like to recommend things that work for me and maybe itll help others!!!

I spray that stuff...then youll see where it dries, just wipe it off with a rag...:thumbsup:


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Lubes..*

I use motocycle lube on my moto and bicycle lube on my bicycles. The lubes are designed for specific different purposes.

I'm currently testing a very good bicycle lube called "Squirt" in the New Products forum. It has been very impressive so far.

Rainman.


----------

